# Does Anyone Know of Two Female Malts...



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I know this is a little unusual, and even a little backwards, but my daughter has a friend who wants to adopt two Maltese girls. Yes, we are
looking on Petfinder, etc., but I just thought it was worth checking with all of you to see if you personally knew of any. 

Age is not an issue. He just wants them to be "loving and sociable, get along with people and other dogs, and like walks." 

If you have any suggestions, or know of any personally, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

SCMR has several cute little girls available for adoption Dorothy. They're not in the NY area though.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 25 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833862


> SCMR has several cute little girls available for adoption Dorothy. They're not in the NY area though.[/B]


Thanks Sue - very few of them seem to be in the NY area. I'll have to find out how he feels about traveling. Or check the local rescues again.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you checked out the breeders for retirees. I think I saw one that had two females on SM the other day. That might be a good way to go as well. Good luck,


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you've been looking on Petfinder you've probably already seen these. They are with a rescue in PA:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14609477

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14446462


These two below are at the North Shore Animal League and were rescued from a puppymill breeding 'designer dogs' so these are not pure Maltese but mixed with poodles. Sounds like they need someone having the patience to rehabilitate them and transition them from being in a mill to living the deserved life a being a loved pet. The site has a like to help in this process. They do look so sweet! I sure wish I was in a position to take them both!

http://adopt.animalleague.org/dogs/index.p...p;submit=submit


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 26 2009, 12:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833868


> Have you checked out the breeders for retirees. I think I saw one that had two females on SM the other day. That might be a good way to go as well. Good luck,[/B]


Thanks, Lucy - that's a good idea - I'll try to find it.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 26 2009, 07:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833924


> Since you've been looking on Petfinder you've probably already seen these. They are with a rescue in PA:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14609477
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry - yes, I've seen those two on Petfinder - they're very cute. And I think he might consider a mix - I was going to suggest that he
just go out to North Shore and see what's available, since I think if he could find them locally, it would be a lot better than having to worry about
transportation. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I sent you a message about two girls.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 14 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829690


> AduraMaltese has another retiree available. Very sweet personality. Her name is Heart's Fortune Cookie (Fortune) She is a Rhapsody's Sundance Kid Daughter and BIS & BISS Ch Divine's Indecent Desparado ROM (Bandit) granddaughter. She is 4 years old. Her website is AduraMaltese. Her picture is forthcoming Retirees . If you are interested contact Katherine, [email protected].
> 
> She also still has Elizabeth also available. She was born in Nov 2007. Elizabeth's picture is already posted Elizabeth
> 
> An opportunity for someone wanting a female maltese and not go through the puppy stages. But she also has some puppies too.[/B]



Here is the post I was talking about.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 26 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834015


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 14 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829690





> AduraMaltese has another retiree available. Very sweet personality. Her name is Heart's Fortune Cookie (Fortune) She is a Rhapsody's Sundance Kid Daughter and BIS & BISS Ch Divine's Indecent Desparado ROM (Bandit) granddaughter. She is 4 years old. Her website is AduraMaltese. Her picture is forthcoming Retirees . If you are interested contact Katherine, [email protected].
> 
> She also still has Elizabeth also available. She was born in Nov 2007. Elizabeth's picture is already posted Elizabeth
> 
> An opportunity for someone wanting a female maltese and not go through the puppy stages. But she also has some puppies too.[/B]



Here is the post I was talking about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Lucy - I'll look into these. I know a lot of breeders prefer to keep their retirees fairly nearby, so I'm not sure how they'd feel 
about New York, but it's certainly worth checking out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw a cute pair of Maltese on Petfinder in Alexandria VA from Northcentral Maltese Rescue East. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14531730 It's a female and a male who lived together and their owners had a change in lifestyle. They look very cute.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 26 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834118


> Saw a cute pair of Maltese on Petfinder in Alexandria VA from Northcentral Maltese Rescue East. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14531730 It's a female and a male who lived together and their owners had a change in lifestyle. They look very cute.[/B]


Thanks Sue - yes I saw these two and they do look very cute. It depends on how adamant he is about wanting two girls, and what the ongoing
health issue is. All the stories on Petfinder are so sad... :bysmilie:


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 26 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834016


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 26 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834015





> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 14 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829690





> AduraMaltese has another retiree available. Very sweet personality. Her name is Heart's Fortune Cookie (Fortune) She is a Rhapsody's Sundance Kid Daughter and BIS & BISS Ch Divine's Indecent Desparado ROM (Bandit) granddaughter. She is 4 years old. Her website is AduraMaltese. Her picture is forthcoming Retirees . If you are interested contact Katherine, [email protected].
> 
> She also still has Elizabeth also available. She was born in Nov 2007. Elizabeth's picture is already posted Elizabeth
> 
> An opportunity for someone wanting a female maltese and not go through the puppy stages. But she also has some puppies too.[/B]



Here is the post I was talking about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Lucy - I'll look into these. I know a lot of breeders prefer to keep their retirees fairly nearby, so I'm not sure how they'd feel 
about New York, but it's certainly worth checking out.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think if the breeder is very comforable with the new home and two are going there it may not be so much an issue


----------

